

Ask HN: Could some one please send me a Lobsters Invite? - kishansundar

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;
======
forgueam
I would very much appreciate an invite as well. Adding my request to the list.

Email: [http://scr.im/32ux](http://scr.im/32ux)

Thanks!

------
kishansundar
This is my email [http://scr.im/loblob](http://scr.im/loblob)

~~~
atmosx
Done, plz respect others :-)

~~~
kishansundar
Thank you so much

------
jeffsquared
I'll add my request here, please. [http://scr.im/jfsq](http://scr.im/jfsq)

Willing to entertain reasonable/specific requests to prove I am capable of
civil, interesting conversation.

------
logn
I would also like an invite. I am an active FOSS developer
[https://github.com/hollingsworthd](https://github.com/hollingsworthd)

dan@machinepublishers.com

Cheers

------
philippnagel
Just discovered Lobster thanks to this submission.

Does anyone else have an invite for me? E-Mail:
[http://scr.im/phiil](http://scr.im/phiil)

Thanks in advance!

------
andkon
I'd also really appreciate an invite, thank you in advance kind person!
[http://scr.im/andkon](http://scr.im/andkon)

------
danieldk
Would also love to join lobste.rs: [http://scr.im/32sc](http://scr.im/32sc)

------
avinassh
can also have an invite: [http://scr.im/avinassh](http://scr.im/avinassh)

Thank you kind stranger.

